# New post icon on the index



## Josh (Jun 19, 2004)

It was really hard to tell which were new and which weren't....so I made the new posts indicator a little more obvious.


----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2004)

Much better.


----------



## Josh (Jun 19, 2004)

hehe I was getting eye-strain trying to see which one was which.


----------

